# Air con



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
Any ideas on air con?.........installation costs,running costs, how good is it.....to heat/cool a small two bed,.........three room house.
Regards.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi all
> Any ideas on air con?.........installation costs,running costs, how good is it.....to heat/cool a small two bed,.........three room house.
> Regards.


Hi Bob and Jane

On a recent trip to Gois i met one of the owners of the site i have linked below. The main guy to contact is Simonsharp. Simon is well know on another Forum i am not allowed on!!!!. Also another company i have spent a lot of time looking at is Iceheating in Scotland. I am going to fit a Air source heat pump and Solar for hot water and underfloor heating. 

Peterfc

Happy Customers

Raiz Verde - Renewable energy and eco friendly solutions that make sense

The Solar Shop Zone PT Portugal


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Let me firstly make it clear that peter has the best idea, But if you decide to get air con, go to Worten and for €500 euros per room, they will fit a heat/cool/dehumidifier unit.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



silvers said:


> Let me firstly make it clear that peter has the best idea, But if you decide to get air con, go to Worten and for €500 euros per room, they will fit a heat/cool/dehumidifier unit.


Thanks Silvers

Good bit of information, Thanks


Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

silvers said:


> Let me firstly make it clear that peter has the best idea, But if you decide to get air con, go to Worten and for €500 euros per room, they will fit a heat/cool/dehumidifier unit.


Thanks James
Yes we saw them when we went to Modelo in Tomar........looks good.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bob and Jane
> 
> On a recent trip to Gois i met one of the owners of the site i have linked below. The main guy to contact is Simonsharp. Simon is well know on another Forum i am not allowed on!!!!. Also another company i have spent a lot of time looking at is Iceheating in Scotland. I am going to fit a Air source heat pump and Solar for hot water and underfloor heating.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter
Always good to hear from you.........very interesting.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Thanks James
> Yes we saw them when we went to Modelo in Tomar........looks good.


Make sure you are aware of the 'efficiency rating' just like fridges, Aircon units are graded A,B,C,D etc 

If you buy anything other than an 'A' you will more than make up for any saving on the initial purchase by using up a lot more power.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks
Excellent advice.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It is also worthwhile finding out what the cost of installation is. 

We bought ours from Aki and it cost €150 each to have installed.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> It is also worthwhile finding out what the cost of installation is.
> 
> We bought ours from Aki and it cost €150 each to have installed.


Thanks
We are quite taken with the LG multi room setup from Modelo.........But we will have to go into the shop and ask for an engineer to visit and work out our requirements.
Many thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Thanks
> We are quite taken with the LG multi room setup from Modelo.........But we will have to go into the shop and ask for an engineer to visit and work out our requirements.
> Many thanks.




good luck


----------



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

*Airconditioners*

Recently I read somewhere that Daikin was (but others were also about) to introduce an air heat pump, that would be able to give enough heat to warm a room as well as cooling in the summertime. Using the air heat pump principle it would be a very economical, very green temperature conditioning solution. Prices start at € 1.500,-. Seems a lot, but I don't know the capacities, perhaps you can cool a football stadium with it. With oil prices steadily rising, electricity prices sure will follow, so I guess you want "Super A" quality efficiency rating.

Success,

Marc


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

We have never regretted having air con. Even though we don't need it very often, it's brilliant when the weather is really hot and we can always get a good night's sleep. However, we have not been as happy with the heating function of the units. It does warm the room but it is a rather stuffy kind of heat. We now use an oil filled radiator in the bedroom when the winter nights are really cold.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Margaret and Dave said:


> We have never regretted having air con. Even though we don't need it very often, it's brilliant when the weather is really hot and we can always get a good night's sleep. However, we have not been as happy with the heating function of the units. It does warm the room but it is a rather stuffy kind of heat. We now use an oil filled radiator in the bedroom when the winter nights are really cold.


Thanks Margaret and Dave
Well we have settled for a Delonghi multi room setup and installation is due to start soon.
Not sure if it the most economical of systems,but like you we hope not to have to use it more than is necessary.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

I am a total greenhorn when it comes to aircon, never had much call for it in Ireland  Now, I would like to install a small system, just servicing two bedrooms. I don't need a heating function - heat is already generated in the house, but if anybody can recommend a system or unit that serves well as both an air-con in the summer and a dehumidifier in the winter, I would be glad to read it.
Cheers.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Catx said:


> I am a total greenhorn when it comes to aircon, never had much call for it in Ireland  Now, I would like to install a small system, just servicing two bedrooms. I don't need a heating function - heat is already generated in the house, but if anybody can recommend a system or unit that serves well as both an air-con in the summer and a dehumidifier in the winter, I would be glad to read it.
> Cheers.


Hi Catx

Below is a link to a system that does both heat and cool but also acts as a dehumidifier. It's an option i am looking at for when i get to make my move.

Peterfc 666?

SolarVenti - Solar Air Heating Dehumidifiers, Ventilation & Water Heating


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Catx
> 
> Below is a link to a system that does both heat and cool but also acts as a dehumidifier. It's an option i am looking at for when i get to make my move.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter, but I am not going solar, at least not now, and I don't need the heating part. It looks good and starting a renovation is the time to go for it.

Any other recommendations, gang ?


----------

